# boot



## openOS (Jul 15, 2009)

I downloaded this iso file, does it allow to boot up without
installing it. And is the file for a live cd.   

7.2-RELEASE-i386-livefs.iso


----------



## Beastie (Jul 15, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## graudeejs (Jul 15, 2009)

It's not similar to Ubuntu Live cd if you wonder...
It allows you to access basic FreeBSD system (in console) and to fix things

No X


----------



## openOS (Jul 15, 2009)

got it thanks


----------



## openOS (Jul 15, 2009)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> It's not similar to Ubuntu Live cd if you wonder...
> It allows you to access basic FreeBSD system (in console) and to fix things
> 
> No X



is there one available like a ubuntu live cd?


----------

